# "New Cree headstone given to fallen soldier 99 years after his death"



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2016)

From the Commonwealth War Graves Commission:


> The Commonwealth War Graves Commission (CWGC) has erected its first Cree inscripted headstone for a soldier who died 99 years ago on Friday, July 15, 2016 at Englefield Green Cemetery, Surrey.
> 
> Private John Chookomolin was a Cree First Nation Canadian with the Canadian Forestry Corps, and was originally buried with a Commission headstone bearing the name Jakomolin - the phonetical spelling given, as he didn't speak English.
> 
> ...


Canadian Virtual War Memorial listing here.


----------

